# Honda Pic



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys I need a good pic of an old school honda being pulled out by a brute for a prank I am playing on a friend of mine I know someone has one help me out here.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, no one? I've got an old Honda, but it's usually the other way around. It's not a fair comparison because i don't ride the Honda where i ride the brute.


I'm going in.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I know it is not a fair comparison but a friend of mine is always talking crap about my brute and how his Honda is gonna walk all over it with stock tires lol


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha! Ya i thought that too....then i woke up, lol


----------

